# DangNab Chicago Screws!



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If you put a dab of white glue on the threads, the screws will not come undone unexpectedly, but you are still able to remove them when necessary.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I absolutely detest chicago screws and the person who invented them!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

NorthernMama said:


> If you put a dab of white glue on the threads, the screws will not come undone unexpectedly, but you are still able to remove them when necessary.


Yes, on his old bridle I used clear nail polish. Worked quite well. Actually had a little difficulty removing them when I took the old bridle apart. However I've seen too many loose these screws at inopportune times out on the trail (and that's all I do, trail ride), so decided to change them out with leather strips. Waited too long of course, my fault, but was proud of Walka for standing and waiting for me to remove the bridle and change things around. I'm also putting the screws I'm not using in a little pouch in my cantle bag for someone facing what I did today. I can't throw them away, so against my nature! :lol:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Darrin said:


> I absolutely detest chicago screws and the person who invented them!


:clap:Me too! But they sure are pretty!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I do like you. all my old bridles that came with Chicago screws got modified to water tie ends. I cannot stand the screws. If you don't glue them shut, they come apart at just the wrong moment and if you do, then it takes and act of God to get them undone when you need to LOL.

Anymore, when I'm buying new bridles, I will just skip over any that have screws on them anywhere.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

One reason that I leave a halter on my horse under the bridle is that I can use it to ride with in an emergency. I don't think that I will buy any more tack with screws.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Celeste said:


> One reason that I leave a halter on my horse under the bridle is that I can use it to ride with in an emergency. I don't think that I will buy any more tack with screws.


Fortunately I decided to pack his halter and lead rope in my cantle bag at the last minute. Was only riding on my trails, about 2 hours, so thought I didn't need to pack them, glad I changed my mind.

Celeste, I could ride my girl T in just a halter and lead rope, but haven't built that trust with Walka yet. Something else for me to work on with him. The rain today kinda interfered with just that plan, but will be doing so tomorrow. 

I love how there is always something else to work on and develop with a horse.....keeps things from getting boring! :wink:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> Fortunately I decided to pack his halter and lead rope in my cantle bag at the last minute. Was only riding on my trails, about 2 hours, so thought I didn't need to pack them, glad I changed my mind.
> 
> Celeste, I could ride my girl T in just a halter and lead rope, but haven't built that trust with Walka yet. Something else for me to work on with him. The rain today kinda interfered with just that plan, but will be doing so tomorrow.
> 
> I love how there is always something else to work on and develop with a horse.....keeps things from getting boring! :wink:


Definately an advantage when they've been trained that way. I've got one I can ride with nothing more than a piece of bailing twine if needed. The other I've been remiss on, he'll ride in his halter but not well and certainly can't with twine.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I haven't ridden my horse in just a halter, but I think she would be ok in an emergency.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

At times when I had no leather straps and I lost or misplaced a screw, temporarily I will use very small zip ties.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

ugh! That is too bad!!! I have a gorgeous headstall with those - I super glued them....can't get them out now. 

I had a rein break (not those kind of screws though) and thank goodness someone had some latigo to fix it. I started riding with latigos but I don't have them anymore and can't remember why!!! This has reminded me to get some more!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ladies go to an auto parts store, or even the automotive section of Wally world, and get some BLUE,,, not red not green but BLUE loctite, put a dab on the threads, a little over hand tight snugged down and they stay on but you can get them back off with slip jaw pliers on one side and screw driver on the other,,, But yeh I despose the things, why not put some kinda allen head or screw slot on both sides.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> Ladies go to an auto parts store, or even the automotive section of Wally world, and get some BLUE,,, not red not green but BLUE loctite, put a dab on the threads, a little over hand tight snugged down and they stay on but you can get them back off with slip jaw pliers on one side and screw driver on the other,,, But yeh I despose the things, why not put some kinda allen head or screw slot on both sides.


This^^^

Loctite (blue) is perfect for Chicago screws


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate chicago screws, lost expensive silver buckle part on my mock billet because the stupid screw came undone.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was riding a young stallion whom I'd just started a few days before. To give him a break I decided to take him out of the yard which was fenced in. I dismounted and opened the big gate and as I turned to set a rein on his neck, the rein fell from the bit. OK, he doesn't know that, so I reached for the other. Just as my hand touched it, #2 dropped. He knew in a hearbeat and was out the gate like a flash. The novelty wore off after about 15 min then he came to me, I'm sure laughing at me. Anyway, lesson learned. Now those screws are either nail polished in or I punch two more holes and lace them on. I don't trust snaps either and will remove them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Loctite is definately the way to not lose those dangnab screws, but you got to remember to put it on!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Loctite is fine, but white glue is easier to break when you do need to unscrew them. Because those screws are so little, there's little area to grip.


----------

